# Forum Game Mafia [Innocents win!]



## DarkAura (Nov 8, 2011)

The sun sets inside the dome. A voice cackles in the air;

A voice eminates from somewhere. "_Welcome, welcome, to my dome. Who will be the one to go home? There are mafia hidden among you three. If you can escape, well, lucky is what you'll be!_"

The three fall asleep, knowing one will die in the morning.

*24 hours for night actions*


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Forum Game Mafia [N0]*

Only two emerge from their slumber. They both find LS99 dead, with a knife impaled into him, with the word "choose" on the knife. They both exchange glances. As they do, the voice returns.

"_Goodbye, goodbye to you all. The only mafia has now fall. You may leave this place at this time, for I will see you soon.....forward in time...._"

CZ and SW look at each other, and they have sexy times and make out just walk outside, not wanting to go back inside.

As they run, the voice speaks a final time. "_Don't you fret, you players of a place this vast. Even though you just left, this place will still last. I may not see you at any given time, but I shall see more victems....in the future we call time...._"

*LS99 is dead. Mafia. INNOCENTS WIN!*

Death Quee and roles later.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: Forum Game Mafia [N0]*

ROLES;
CZ~Choose Your Own Adventure~ Healing Variable(Picked Vig)~Innocent
SW~The Silence Game~Silent Bulletproof(Can only communicate at day using *)~Innocent
LS99~The Suicide Game~Mafia Don~Mafia

DEATH QUEUE;

N0;
LS99 tries to kill CZ.
CZ Heals thyself and vigkills LS99.
SW didn't do a goddamn thing.


LS99 is dead and innocents win.

THE RECORD FOR MAFIA GAME WITH THE SHORTEST AMOUNT OF PHASES!!!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 9, 2011)

get wrecked.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry if this went too short, everyone, but not many people joined. =(


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 9, 2011)

You could have just not started it :\

Also what multiple night actions


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't think I'll make another one of these. (But i might make the mew one)


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 10, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Also what multiple night actions


I was set as healer (for who knows what reason) and i chose vig as my "choose your own ___" role.

EDIT: I thought about bulletproof, though.


----------

